# General Datamines & Updates V.6



## Snowesque (Dec 19, 2022)

Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 5.3.0c*
> 
> *HH*;
> 
> ...



*Event Dates

Winter Creatures*; Dec 26
*Cherry’s Rocking Restock*; Dec 27 - Jan 3
*Dazzling Duo Restock*; Dec 28 - Jan 4
*Filbert’s Rocket Restock*; Dec 29 - Jan 5
*Hot Springs Village*; Dec 29
*Big Blazing Skyrockets, Tranquil Castle Keep Reissue, ka-BOOM*; Dec 30 - Jan 4
*Cranston’s Temple Restock*; Dec 30 - Jan 6
*Blather’s Piping Hot Food*; Dec 30 - Jan 10
*New Year’s Festival, Stickers*; Dec 30 - Jan 29
*New Year’s Countdown Reissue*; Dec 31 - Jan 4
*Vibrant Kimono Collection*; Dec 31 - Jan 30
*Dobie’s Hot Spring*; Jan 1 - Apr 1
*Blathers’ Bus Stop*; Jan 2 - 12
*Groovy Zen Print*; Jan 3
*Celestial Festival, Tranquil Tones, Kimono 2021, 2020, 2019, Ninja Stealth, Fireworks Yukata, Yukata 2018, 2019 Reissue*; Jan 4 - 11
*Animal Apparel #1, #2 Reissue*; Jan 5 - 19
*Glady’s Camellia Restock*; Jan 6 - 20
*Chevre’s Serene Restock*; Jan 7 - 21
*Snake’s Ninja Restock*; Jan 8 - 22
*New Year’s 2018, Hanafuda Hangout, Camellia Zen, Rotating Sushi Buffet, Elegant Aquarium, Noiseless Ninja Fortress, Haunted Garden Reissue*; Jan 9 - 16

*Zen Fox Outfit Collection*; Jan 10 - 30
*Scallop Scoop-Up Goals*; Jan 11 - 14
*Villagers*; Jan 11
*Foxy Café*; Jan 12 - 19
*Zen Café Wall & Floor Collection*; Jan 13 - 30

*Update Archive*


Spoiler: Updates (5.3.0b - 5.3.0b)






Spoiler: Update 5.3.0b







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *Update 5.3.0*
> 
> *HH*; imgur.com/Cl34ueu
> 
> ...



*Event Dates

Angel Wings Goals*; Dec 10 - 13
*Cozy Knits, Fall Knits & Plaids Reissue*; Dec 10 - 20
*Soup-er*; Dec 11 - 18
*Rex’s Food-truck Restock*; Dec 12 - 19
*Vivian’s Drizzle Restock, Knitted, Toy Day Party, Toy Day Clothing Reissue*; Dec 13 - 20
*Mint’s Tea-shop Reissue*; Dec 14 - Jan 9
*Cozy Bonfire Space*; Dec 14 - Jan 9
*Alice’s Salon Restock*; Dec 15 - 22
*Bree’s Boutique Restock*; Dec 16 - 23
*Toy Day Parade Collection*; Dec 17 - 30
*Timbra’s Tinsel Cookie*; Dec 18 - Mar 18
*Crabby Winter Goals*; Dec 19 - 22
*Regal Toy Day, Glowing Garden, Toy Day Solfège Bells Reissue*; Dec 19 - 26
*Jolly, Tons of Toy Day Surprises*; Dec 20 - 29
*Winter Village Wall & Floor Collection*; Dec 21 - 30
*Bianca’s Lights Restock, Warm Winter Style, Coat 2018, Merry Toy Day Reissue*; Dec 22 - 29
*Hopkin’s Game Restock*; Dec 23 - 30
*Fauna’s Toy Day Restock*; Dec 24 - 31
*Handknit Cozy Sweater*; Dec 24
*Fang’s Sterling Restock*; Dec 25 - Jan 1
*Villagers*: Dec 25
*Celia’s Chapel Restock*; Dec 26 - Jan 2





*Post Archive*


Spoiler: Posts (5)



*Version Four - Updates (5.0.0b - 5.3.0)*


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 19, 2022)

New announcement(s)!

*Timbra’s Tinsel Cookie*; Dec 18 - Mar 18

*Crabby Winter Goals*; Dec 19 - 22

*Regal Toy Day, Glowing Garden, Toy Day Solfège Bells Reissue*; Dec 19 - 26

The datamine for update 5.3.0b has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

HH Classes
Angel Wing Goals
Soup-er
Cozy Bonfire Space
Toy Day Parade Collection
Timbra’s Tinsel Cookie
Holly Jolly
Holly Wall & Floor Collection
Handknit Cozy Sweater


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 20, 2022)

New announcement(s)!

*Jolly, Tons of Toy Day Surprises*; Dec 20 - 29


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 21, 2022)

New announcement(s)!

*Winter Village Wall & Floor Collection*; Dec 21 - 30


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 22, 2022)

New announcement(s)!

*Bianca’s Lights Restock, Warm Winter Style, Coat 2018, Merry Toy Day Reissue*; Dec 22 - 29


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2022)

New announcement(s)!

*Hopkin’s Game Restock*; Dec 23 - 30


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2022)

New announcement(s)!

*Fauna’s Toy Day Restock*; Dec 24 - 31

*Handknit Cozy Sweater*; Dec 24


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 26, 2022)

New announcement(s)!

*Fang’s Sterling Restock*; Dec 25 - Jan 1

*Villagers*: Dec 25

*Celia’s Chapel Restock*; Dec 26 - Jan 2

*Winter Creatures*; Dec 26


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2022)

New announcement(s)!

*Cherry’s Rocking Restock*; Dec 27 - Jan 3


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 28, 2022)

New announcement(s)!

*Dazzling Duo Restock*; Dec 28 - Jan 4


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 29, 2022)

New announcement(s)!

*Filbert’s Rocket Restock*; Dec 29 - Jan 5

*Hot Springs Village*; Dec 29


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2022)

New announcement(s)!

The datamine for update 5.3.0c has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

HH Classes
Hot-Spring District
Together! ka-BOOM!
New Year’s Festival
Blathers’ Piping Hot Food
New Year Omikuji Gifts
Vibrant Kimono Collection
Dobie’s Hot Spring Cookie
Blathers’s Zen Bus Stop
Groovy Zen Print
Villagers
Stickers


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 30, 2022)

New announcement(s)!

*Big Blazing Skyrockets, Tranquil Castle Keep Reissue, ka-BOOM*; Dec 30 - Jan 4

*Cranston’s Temple Restock*; Dec 30 - Jan 6

*Blather’s Piping Hot Food*; Dec 30 - Jan 10

*New Year’s Festival, Stickers*; Dec 30 - Jan 29


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2023)

New announcement(s)!

*New Year’s Countdown Reissue*; Dec 31 - Jan 4

*Vibrant Kimono*; Dec 31 - Jan 30


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2023)

New announcement(s)!

*Dobie’s Hot Spring*; Jan 1 - Apr 1


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 2, 2023)

New announcement(s)!

*Blathers’ Bus Stop*; Jan 2 - 12


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 3, 2023)

New announcement(s)!

*Groovy Zen Print*; Jan 3


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 4, 2023)

New announcement(s)!

*Celestial Festival, Tranquil Tones, Kimono 2021, 2020, 2019, Ninja Stealth, Fireworks Yukata, Yukata 2018, 2019 Reissue*; Jan 4 - 11


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 5, 2023)

New announcement(s)!

*Animal Apparel #1, #2 Reissue*; Jan 5 - 19


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 6, 2023)

New announcement(s)!

*Glady’s Camellia Restock*; Jan 6 - 20


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2023)

New announcement(s)!

*Chevre's Serene Restock*; Jan 7 - 21


----------



## Snowesque (Sunday at 8:15 PM)

New announcement(s)!

*Snake’s Ninja Restock*; Jan 8 - 22


----------



## Snowesque (Monday at 7:02 AM)

New announcement(s)!

*New Year’s 2018, Hanafuda Hangout, Camellia Zen, Rotating Sushi Buffet, Elegant Aquarium, Noiseless Ninja Fortress, Haunted Garden Reissue*; Jan 9 - 16


----------



## Snowesque (Tuesday at 6:37 AM)

New announcement(s)!

*Zen Fox Outfit Collection*; Jan 10 - 30


----------



## Snowesque (Wednesday at 6:41 AM)

New announcement(s)!

*Scallop Scoop-Up Goals*; Jan 11 - 14

*Villagers*; Jan 11


----------



## Snowesque (Thursday at 7:11 AM)

New announcement(s)!

*Foxy Café*; Jan 12 - 19


----------



## Snowesque (Yesterday at 8:12 PM)

New announcement(s)!

*Zen Café Wall & Floor Collection*; Jan 13 - 30


----------

